# OBDII?



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey all, i have a 1995 240sx an i am looking at getting a turbo kit, and many of them are for the KA24 with the OBDII computer. what is this OBDII thing, and do i have it? my VIN number is:

JN1AS44D5SW003126

any help int his would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Probably the easiest way to check if you have OBD2 is by finding where the O2 sensors are. If you have 2, it's OBD2. If you have 1, it's OBD1. With the 95 they had both OBD1 and OBD 2. The O2 sensors should be located at, if OBD2 1)in the header and 2) on the downpipe. The only turbo kit I know that is specifically designed for OBD2 is the GReddy turbo kit. I highly recommend NOT getting this but going with either www.boostdesigns.com or custom turbo kit. Right now, though, the Boost Designs turbo kit is the best bang for your buck.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

to check if you have obd2 theres is a connector under your dash right near the door and you will see it if you see the connector you have a obd 2 car if not you have a obd 1 car . TYpically 96 and newer are obd2 but there are some 95's with a late model production date.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

s14_kouki_drifter said:


> to check if you have obd2 theres is a connector under your dash right near the door and you will see it if you see the connector you have a obd 2 car if not you have a obd 1 car . TYpically 96 and newer are obd2 but there are some 95's with a late model production date.


All of the 1989 and newer 240SX's have a connector near the door by the fuse panel. The 89-90 have a 'check' connector, the 91 to some 95's have a 'consult' connector. Some 95's and all newer ones have an OBD-II connector.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

The connector is just to the right of where your left knee would be when sitting in the drivers seat. It is shaped like a trapezoid.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

ne car 95 and up is obd2


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Only halfway through 95 did they swap to OBDII 
there are OBDI and OBDII 95 240sx's
look for the plug under the steering wheel


----------

